# Do! aqua 20/20 emersed cube!



## GHNelson (5 Jun 2016)

Tank
20cm x 20cm x 20cm.
Substrate
Flora Colombo Flora Base Black/Brown/John Innes No3.
Hardscape
Unknown Rock.
Flora
Floating plant
Salvinia sp culcullata
Anubis sp petite
Bucephalandra Mini Needle Leaf
Limnophila sp hippuridoides
Proserpinaca palustris
Rotala sp colorata
Rotala sp rotundifolia
Rotala sp Indica bonsai
Ludwigia sp red
Ludwigia sp Palustris super "mini" red
Ludwigia sp Palustris
Marsilea sp crenata
Crypt sp parva
Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini'
Hygrophila sp. "Araguaia".
unknown plant (Bottom Picture)
Mini hair grass
Moss aquatic and terrestrial.
hoggie















hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (5 Jun 2016)

Few larger photographs!









hoggie


----------



## Nelson (5 Jun 2016)

Love that Hoggie .
What light are you using ?.


----------



## GHNelson (5 Jun 2016)

Hi Neil
A TMC mini led tile!
Don't have a bracket...just laid the light on top of a 5mm acrylic lid!
Used a Samsung note 3 phone camera to take the pictures...not the greatest...can't seem to replicate the exact colours on the plants!
The first three pictures have tweaked colour....used Photobucket, there more realistic of the actual colours of the plants!
The plant colours are okay on the phone when I export them, they seem to be a tad washed out when uploaded!
Some tips/help would be useful.....anyone!
hoggie


----------



## Nelson (5 Jun 2016)

They look ok to me .Wish the first three were bigger though,my old eyes struggle .


----------



## GHNelson (6 Jun 2016)

Hi Neil
Added a couple of new photographs.....just for you!.......
Plus a couple of new additions plants wise at the back.....
Limnophila sp hippuridoides and Proserpinaca palustris.....small cuttings!
Found Anubis sp petite in there under all that shrubbery....also added Ludwigia sp super mini red to the pond at the front to keep green algae at bay!
Going to trim the moss soon...maybe laters!
hoggie


----------



## rebel (6 Jun 2016)

Well done! Really like it. Inspired me to copy.


----------



## Nelson (6 Jun 2016)

hogan53 said:


> Hi Neil
> Added a couple of new photographs.....just for you!.......


I can see,I can see .
Truly stunning .


----------



## GHNelson (6 Jun 2016)

Did some mowing today....not great but its a start....condensation on the glass bugger


hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (6 Jun 2016)

Hi
Two more additions to the plant list!
Tiny plantlets in.....Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini' and Hygrophila sp. "Araguaia".
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (16 Jun 2016)

A new edition to the plant list
Bucephalandra Mini Needle Leaf and some more Rotala sp Indica bonsai received from Marius....thank you! 



hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (25 Jun 2016)

Hi Team
New addition floating plant Salvinia sp culcullata courtesy of Miranda....  added to the pond!
Thanks Miranda....seems to be doing okay for the moment!
Luwigia is growing rampantly....all the plants are doing well....its a jungle in there....needs a trim!






hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (25 Jun 2016)

Ludwigia sp Palustris & Marsilea sp crenata.

hoggie


----------



## MirandaB (25 Jun 2016)

Looking fantastically lush and jungly Hoggie,glad the culcullata is behaving itself


----------



## GHNelson (25 Jun 2016)

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (6 Jul 2016)

Ludwigia sp Palustris super "mini" red emersed in flower.



hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (6 Jul 2016)

hoggie


----------



## Tim Harrison (6 Jul 2016)

Great images of very healthy plants...


----------



## GHNelson (6 Jul 2016)

Cheers Troi 
Needs a major re-work!
Got more mini Bucce to go in.... so need to make some changes!
hoggie


----------



## Andy Thurston (6 Jul 2016)

There's something about photos of droplets of water on healthy plants and oxygen bubbles on submerged growth that really do it for me
Awesome Hoggie well done


----------



## GHNelson (6 Jul 2016)

Yea Andy
Have a liking to water droplets myself....must be my Scottish heritage 
hoggie


----------



## Andy Thurston (6 Jul 2016)

Perhaps its the yorkshire dales childhood that did it for me


----------



## KarthikC (4 Sep 2016)

One of the best emersed setups I've seen.. Any updates? 

Cheers, 

Karthik


----------



## GHNelson (14 Sep 2016)

Hi
Decommissioned this little tank yesterday....so it is no more!
Did get a tad overgrown because I neglected it....lost the anubias not enough light I think!
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## lionberries (15 Sep 2016)

Oh my god! That was amazing. Am new to the forum and don't get a lot of time to go on it. I just had to comment as am awed. Is it actually 20cm cubed?
I'm sure that's a dumb question but just wanted to check it wasn't a typo?


----------



## GHNelson (16 Sep 2016)

Indeed 200mm Do! aqua cube..


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Sep 2016)

Hi Hoggie , Missed this one  Stunning plants and photos Wonderful emersed set up congratulations


----------



## GHNelson (18 Sep 2016)

Cheers Roy.
Keep watching this section!


----------

